# Hamster Tank Needed!!



## Happy_Hamsters (Aug 24, 2017)

My young Syrian Hamster is a pain.  She likes to chew on the bars, and chew on the plastic cage! She recently bit a hole in her plastic cage (luckily not in the right shape to escape) and we had to buy a new one. I've been searching for fish tanks to use as a cage, and fancied a 40 gallon breeder. Unfortunately, I live in the UK and these are all sold in the US. 
I need a tank (with a roof that gives ventilation) for her. Preferably a 40 gallon tank. Any ideas?
I did fancy a detolf shelf, but my parents said no as it's too big. I would like for it to be entirely made of glass (except the lid) and mentioning lids, I would prefer to have one with a lid! Please help!


----------

